# Computer Stores in Dubai



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey all,

Looking for a good place to buy a computer monitor without getting cheated or paying gold plated money. Please provide suggestions.

If there are some favorite computer shops around, please drop some names as well.

Thanks all.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Personally - I would do my own research as to what monitor I want - narrow it down to a few model numbers and then just go and check the prices at all the electronic stores in town eg: Sharaf DG, E-max, Jumpo. I always check Carrefour and Geant as well as they can have a better price.

After checking the above, I'll normally go down to the Computer Plaza by bank street and haggle with the stores to see if I can get a good price on a model I want.

Stocks/models are limited here in Dubai so sorting out the model you want (from whats available) is your first step. Plus most sales people here don't know anything about anything so doing your own homework is less frustrating for you.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

w_man said:


> Stocks/models are limited here in Dubai so sorting out the model you want (from whats available) is your first step.


That is an understatement. You are not going to find a deal, and you will be lucking to find something that is worth buying. Basically just go to the usual suspects and see if there is even anything you are willing to buy. You are not going to have the luxury of finding the monitor you want.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> That is an understatement. You are not going to find a deal, and you will be lucking to find something that is worth buying. Basically just go to the usual suspects and see if there is even anything you are willing to buy. You are not going to have the luxury of finding the monitor you want.


I agree! The shops seem to assume that everybody just uses laptops, ipads and tablets. To buy a desktop or any hardware, monitors is a PITA here.

Computer Plaza has the best selection I've seen and it's not good but at least you can haggle a bit.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Very limited availability here. 

Jumbo carries Acer, LG and Samsung monitors.

Check sharafDG and carrefoure's website below for the ones they carry:


Sharafdg.com| Shop in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, UAE | Shopping for Electronics, Computers, Mobile Phones, Laptops, TVs, Gaming, Refrigerator, AC, Washing Machine, Home Appliances | Service, Remote Service, Online Shopping Promotions| SharafDG
Carrefour


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

HI ,
if you are willing to wait for couple of weeks for EID offers (first 2 weeks in October ) Big elecronic stores tend to discount and special offeres .

Good Luck .


----------



## icebrain1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Desert_Fever said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Looking for a good place to buy a computer monitor without getting cheated or paying gold plated money. Please provide suggestions.
> 
> ...


Best thing to do is find several good monitors with the specs your looking for online from different companies, then check the prices of those monitors online next call/check genrall shops such as carefour Emax and places like that then check in computer plaza (Al ain center) and double check the prices vs those you found online and in the computer plaza you can even haggle for prices a bit. ask them for the last/best price. Good luck.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

icebrain1 said:


> Best thing to do is find several good monitors with the specs your looking for online from different companies, then check the prices of those monitors online next call/check genrall shops such as carefour Emax and places like that then check in computer plaza (Al ain center) and double check the prices vs those you found online and in the computer plaza you can even haggle for prices a bit. ask them for the last/best price. Good luck.


Hopefully OP has found what he or she is looking for by now bearing in mind when they posted.


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

try some online store but if you want high quality service try Sharaf DG , Plug in , ...


----------

